# Looking for



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

so im looking for a heavy breed tants bitch . any ideas where to find one ?


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

english mastsiff


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

nvm read you post wrong lmao


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,
There is a kennel called Openhouse kennels. I beleive they are in texas and have some dogs right from Aycart, that are heavy bred tants. They show and pull ADBA, but I don't know how reputable they are. Their site seems better than some.....
http://www.openhousekennels.com/images/news.gif


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I just worked with a heavy tant's bitch and I was not impressed by the dog and the few that are really inbred or linebred tight I have not been impressed with. Not to say I just didn't see a few bad apples but just my recent experience.
I am breeding this dog in march and she has a lot of Tant's in her ped but it is not super tight like you see on some dogs.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [333911] :: PK'S POSSIBLE BREEDING


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

So NOT impressed with OpenHouse Kennels. The web site may be better than most but I thik it comes down to the people and dogs. Can't say that I agree with alot of things they do. Or some dogs. I'm not putting down anyones dogs or anything like that but thats just MHO.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Honestly, I seen some dogs right from David Tant, that he owned himself, and they did not impress me. I have also seen a lot of linebred tight redboy dogs and they were "dumb as dirt". IMO, many gamedogs bred extremely tight are lacking traits that make them good working dogs, and even pets in some cases. Good dogs are where you find them though, so if you see a dog, and like it, get it, it may be the best dog you ever own.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

IMO tants dog had hella fight drive , a no i will not be fighting him at all but i would like one with this to breed into i working line of bandoggies . i am looking for something that has this an being i have owned a few tants dogs in the pass i know what they can do as for as this type of work . i was very impressed with the ones i had as for as the fight drive went . see tant was a dog fighter and this is what he breed for alone . the dog didnt have to be very smart at all just not stop and be one bad butt in the box . being in the box and doing agilaty show or two toltaly diff thing and i would say it takes two way diff dogs . im looking for a dog that has box like traits . if i get the right fight drive dog and breed it with the right smarts and prey drive dog then i have a very good working dog for PP work . true are not ?

oh and no i do not fight dogs


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, I know who David Tant is, and I have met him. I also know very well what he bred for. My uncle used to live quite close to him. I have seen his dogs "first hand". Fight drive can/does mean two different things.


----------

